# e-reader?



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Hello friends!

I have decided I am finally ready for an e-reader and THAT is what I want for Christmas. even if I have to get it for myself! 

So, my question is, do you have an e-reader? what do you have? Kindle? Nook? Kobo? Do you like it? Would you reccomend it? Are you able to access your public library and read books that way on your device??

THANK YOU!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I have a Nook and an iPad.

I have downloaded library books, though take a look at what your library has to offer, there tends to be a long waiting list for the digital books. They evaporate once they expire/due.


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

I have an I Pad, the best gift ever. My husband says that it should be attached to my hip...use it constantly. I have macular degeneration (sp) in one eye so my eye sight is not what it use to be and reading on the Kindle is a god send. 
You can adjust the light and print size so it is just perfect. I get books free from the library and get emails daily from book-bub. They have a couple of free books everyday. 
There are many site you can get free books from. I realize that an Ipad is different but I read on the kindle so I think that is the same. 
Ask Santa for it, you will love it. 
Estelle


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

thanks! ya, I WANT the Kindle Paperwhite ... but apparently it is new, so it is, of course, sold out everywhere. sigh.  I may have to wait till New Years! 
I also looked at the Kindle Fire ... the ipad is WAY out of our price range sadly. Besides, I need to be involved in my life and if I had one of those ipads, I would be addicted to it and miss out on life and my kids growing up! I spend too much time on my lap top, BUT I can only do that at home, in my recliner ... it is my 'rest' time. SO, I know that I just want an e-reader ... I will check into our library to see how it works. SO they typically DO have an option for e-books downloaded to the Kindle? I just don't want to become a "slave" to Amazon... lol


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi Tammy,

How funny! I am thinking about getting my daughter some sort of e-reader or tablet for her birthday/Christmas (they are 3 days apart).

Have you considered just a tablet? Like an Android? You can get the Kindle app on those and buy books and read them on it, plus it will do a lot of other apps sort of like the iPad does, but you can get an Android tablet for a lot less than an iPad.

-Heather


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

lol, ya I've thought about that, but I honestly want it for READING books only ... otherwise if I can have internet and fb and forum ... wellllll, I'll never engage in my family again! bwhahahhaha. 

Also, I get migraines and the light from the computer screen CAN be a trigger. I LOVE how soft and easy to read the Kindle Paperlight is and I've heard the Kobo is great too, in a side by side comparison. The Nook, not so much. The way it 'refreshes' could easily trigger a migraine for me.


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

I have the original Nook and I really like it tho I'm sure things have changed since I got it 2 years ago. The 2 reasons I chose it: 1. I can get books for free from the library. It was a little difficult for me at first to figure out how to do it but once I learned it wasn't too hard.
2. It has a different type of lighting than a computer screen so my eyes don't get tired from it. But that does mean you can't use it in the dark.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

YES, those are the biggest reasons I am looking at the Kindle Paperwhite... google it! 
this one you CAN use in the dark ... amazing lighting! I am a little concerned about how/if it will be compatible with our library.


----------



## Murphysmom2011 (Apr 24, 2012)

I have a kindle keyboard which I have had for several years and I really like it a lot. I like the screen, and the fact that it is easy to see outside. I also have an IPad and I have the two linked so I can read the same books on both.

The IPad is also nice for reading magazines, but I really like the kindle the best for books.


----------



## kawboy (Dec 5, 2007)

I have the regular kindle without any backlighting. They are perfect for someone who just wants to read for longer periods without getting sore eyes. As soon as I finish the book I'm reading I will be trying one on my Samsung tablet. Not sure how I''ll like it but I want to take the internet with me when I go out of town for work. If you change your mind about a tablet instead of a reader I'd look at the iPad mini. A lot of bang for the buck.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ya, it would be nice to get the ipad or the ipad mini, but it is just not in the budget! 
I am pretty sold on the Kindle Paperwhite at this point. Although my son (almost 11 yrs old) can NOT wrap his mind around WHY I would want something that is black and white (GASP!) and is "old" ... ound: I was like, uhhhh, actually it IS very new technology AND it just came out LAST month... bwhahahhaa. ya. he sees it as something from the "last Millenium"! He can't figure out why I don't want at LEAST the Kindle Fire!!
I guess I am old. lol I just want it for the BOOKS. I was one of those children who devoured books. Now that my children are older, I have begun reading again and really, REALLY want this 'toy' to be able to access library books at my finger tips and lay in bed or in my recliner and read.  I can't wait!!!! If my husband doesn't get it for my for Christmas, I am TOTALLY going out and getting one the following day. :brick:


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

I have the Kindle Fire-Love-Love it. I can check my email. Post on Facebook-check out the forum-it's a little hard to read the forum but I still can. And read books. I really enjoy reading books on the Kindle-I have an IPad but I leave my books off my IPad.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

When I got mine, a few years ago, I did a lot of research. I wanted one that could read lots of different formats and wouldn't tie me to one store. I ended up ordering mine from Europe. It's a Bebook. I got the mini initially and then gave that to my mom and got their newer version called a Neo. I really like it. Not sure what I'd get if I was getting one now as things have changed since I got mine.

Anyhow, I totally love my ebook reader. I wasn't sure I'd like it, but now I feel like I'm slumming if I have to read an actual book with dangerous paper that could cause cuts! hee hee


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

I have the Nook simple touch with glow light. I really like reading on it. The pages look like a regular book and it is easy to hold. I find I use the glow light a lot. It doesn't have internet access on it. The only thing I don't like (and I don't know if the Kindle is the same way) is that all the books we purchased are on all the devices we own because we buy with the same account. So any books I buy are on my 12 year olds Nook tablet-I told her to not read Fifty Shades of Grey!!! I also have an iPad with a Nook and Kindle app on it, but I do not like reading on it. It feels to "computerey" and my eyes get tired. There is an advantage to having the iPad though. I took it with me last summer when my daughter and I went to Ireland. I had internet access, my nook books with the nook app and I could text my kids and hubby with the text+ app when I was connected to wifi.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I feel your pain and indecision. There are so many choices!!! I am an electronic junkie. For reading, we have a kindle 2nd gen. (mine), ipad 2 (hubby), and 2 of last year's basic kindles (the boys).

I am an Amazon person so we go kindle. Each of us has their own email & Amazon account to avoid problems with the kids getting access to inappropriate books.

The kids' basic kindles are SO, SO Light!!! I am jealous. I want a lighter one. Mine weighs 10.2 oz. Theirs weigh 6 oz. My arm does get sore after a while, especially if I have a cover on it. The downer of the Fire is that it weighs a lot. 14 oz. for the 7" HD one.

Definitely get a reader with a backlight. I wish I had a Paperwhite or Fire. The hubby whines when I turn the light on to read.

My father-in-law and brother both have the basic Fire and love it. According to the latest reviews, the 8.9" HD Fire is the one to get. That way you don't have to upgrade for several years and you can do more than read.

Public Libraries - YES! Their digital libraries are growing fast. My town library is pretty good and I also can borrow from Boston's Public library because I am a Massachusetts resident. Very cool. NY has a similar perk.

I have a paperwhite Kindle on my Christmas list. My current kindle works great even though it is old.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

YES the paperwhite is on my short list too!! 

Our Best Buy has been out of stock, but I checked last night and they have them again!!! SO, I TOLD my husband the store opened at 8am. GO GET iT. lol
I am not subtle. never been a word used to describe me. ound:


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I have a kindle fire and really like it. I have an amazon prime membership and love to download movies on it.


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

I have the Kindle Paperwhite and it is FABULOUS! I also like the new Mini ipad but I had already gotten the Kindle so it seemed redundant. Go for it Tammy!


----------



## mmphelps (Nov 30, 2012)

I have a first generation iPad that I won with a $40 raffle ticket right after they hit the market, can you believe it? I found a used-like-new 1st generation iPad on craigslist for my mom a couple months ago for $200--you would never know it was previously owned and she loves it. I hardly ever buy an actual book these days, I just download them to the Kindle app. I think I have every e-book ever written on the Havanese lol.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

FancyNancy said:


> I have the Kindle Paperwhite and it is FABULOUS! I also like the new Mini ipad but I had already gotten the Kindle so it seemed redundant. Go for it Tammy!


you HAVE one!!?? awesome!! Have you gotten any books from your public library on it yet!??? They are back in stock at Best Buy and I am DYING, I haven't wanted something this bad, since ... Tillie! ound: I drove by Best Buy 3 times today and I SWEAR 'my' paperwhite was SCREAMING my name. TRYING to be patient and trust that my hubby will get it for me for Christmas.
I TOLD him that was the one I wanted after we looked around and researched, then I TOLD him they were back in stock. AND that the store opened at 8am. AND offered to pay for it. bwhahahhahaound:


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Estelle, give me some Ipad input. I told my Dad to get one for my Mom for Christmas as she's been lusting after them for months. He's agreed and put me on thy mission to hook him up? I've done alittle research and don't know if I should go with the 2, 3, 4??? 16, 32, 64 GB? I don't want to underbuy her needs, but I don't want to get rediculous with Dad's money either?!?! She spends oodles of time on her desktop...she's all about her computer!


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

My opinion...

If your using a tablet solely for reading...stick with a dedicated eReader (Black and white, no colors). It's easier on the eyes, the battery will last soooo much longer and the weight will be manageable when holding it to read and oh, they are cheaper. (I wouldn't spend more then $100 on an eReader).

The dedicated eReaders I'm talking about are strictly used for reading. No web browser, no apps to play angry birds etc. Heck you don't even need wifi or a keyboard.


----------



## sashamom (Jan 12, 2009)

TilliesMom said:


> ya, it would be nice to get the ipad or the ipad mini, but it is just not in the budget!
> I am pretty sold on the Kindle Paperwhite at this point. Although my son (almost 11 yrs old) can NOT wrap his mind around WHY I would want something that is black and white (GASP!) and is "old" ... ound: I was like, uhhhh, actually it IS very new technology AND it just came out LAST month... bwhahahhaa. ya. he sees it as something from the "last Millenium"! He can't figure out why I don't want at LEAST the Kindle Fire!!
> I guess I am old. lol I just want it for the BOOKS. I was one of those children who devoured books. Now that my children are older, I have begun reading again and really, REALLY want this 'toy' to be able to access library books at my finger tips and lay in bed or in my recliner and read.  I can't wait!!!! If my husband doesn't get it for my for Christmas, I am TOTALLY going out and getting one the following day. :brick:


I have tne Kindle in fact it is my second Kindle. In re the books from the library, you will first have to go online and then transfer to your Kindle. For that reason alone I would consider the Kindle fire. My friend has one and she really enjoys reading on it. I am waiting for a Microsoft Surface. Need to save the pennies. LOL


----------



## Tia (Nov 28, 2012)

Hi all.

I use my iPad for reading. Originally I was going to get the Kindle Paperwhite however it hasn't been announced for release in Australia (I'm not sure what's happened since.) I use Google Play and purchase their books as does a gf so we can read each others books. Great system. The pricing of google books is very comparative to iTunes. I found amazon books seemed to be more expensive. Like when I was looking to get the hunger games i got the set for about $11 where on amazon it was much more. That's just my personal experience. I can confirm that it gets a bit annoying reading on the iPad and so am thinking about getting an ereader although it feels a little wasteful I know I would still have uses for my iPad as I go it great for mags (Coles in australia have a fantastic mag that's free with load of meal ideas).

Just a note between my husband and I. We each have an iPhone, each an iPad, each a laptop and a desktop computer. It's very OTT! Hubby does not require any of them for work lol.

On the subject of specific ereaders anyone aware of one for google books?

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

Tia said:


> On the subject of specific ereaders anyone aware of one for google books?Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


List of supported readers.

http://support.google.com/googleplay/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=179849


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ya, I am fairly certain Santa's bringing me the Kindle Paperwhite...


----------



## Tia (Nov 28, 2012)

narci said:


> List of supported readers.
> 
> http://support.google.com/googleplay/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=179849


thanks for that, having a look now


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

Tia said:


> thanks for that, having a look now


Ohh just an FYI in case you skipped it...

"Books on Google Play can also be read with any dedicated eBook reader that supports the Adobe eBook platform"

Here's the list of Adobe eBook supported devices.

http://blogs.adobe.com/digitalpublishing/supported-devices

I believe as long as the eReader can read .mobi, epub and pdf, you should be able to read almost everything out there.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

I have a Kindle, DH got it for me about 2 years ago and I absolutely love it. At first I didn't use it much since I was still attached to my paperbacks, but more and more new authors are self publishing these days and others publish their e-books before their paperbacks, so is easier to get e-books these days.
Both of my kids have Ipads so I have been able to read in both, however. I prefer the Kindle.
With an Ipad, you have the backlight of the screen (just like in a computer), with the Kindle, you need artificial light which is recommended for reading and much better for your eyes.
I also did a price search before getting my kindle and Kindle books were cheaper than Nook books (back then/2 yrs ago).


----------



## Tia (Nov 28, 2012)

If anyone is interested in comparing prices with some different stores I found this really useful article whilst doing some research

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/...zon-ibooks-google-barnes-noble_n_1952736.html

I had myself decided to get the Kindle Paperwhite with 3G only to process thr order through Amazon and discover they aren't deliverying to Australia  such a shame!! A friend of mine bought one from the US but used an forwarding PO box from the US so I might do a bit of research to see what these are like.


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

Tia said:


> If anyone is interested in comparing prices with some different stores I found this really useful article whilst doing some research
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/...zon-ibooks-google-barnes-noble_n_1952736.html
> 
> I had myself decided to get the Kindle Paperwhite with 3G only to process thr order through Amazon and discover they aren't deliverying to Australia  such a shame!! A friend of mine bought one from the US but used an forwarding PO box from the US so I might do a bit of research to see what these are like.


There's supposedly a short supply of these things in the US. I would make sure that your able to buy books in Australia if you get a US model.

From what I can remember, they never sold the kindle fire in Canada and you need a US credit card to be able to buy books and such so IF your in Canada with a Kindle Fire, your stuck with a paperweight unless you have a US Credit card and US Proxy or the selection of books is sparse for Canadians.

Also, do you need 3G on an eReader? that just means your going to have to get another data plan for it and a separate sim card. Wifi should suffice cause you can always hotspot or tether it to your mobile.

Price wise, i think it's pretty good priced.

As for books, remember...google is your friend. There are many sites out there that offer free books legally outside the stores, non copyrighted of course  or books that the copyrights have expired and is public domain.


----------



## Tia (Nov 28, 2012)

Great thanks for this. I have done some further research, apparently it will work in Aus, it's just getting it here. Also the 3G feature is a 'free' service in that you don't need a sim or to join a netowrk to utilise so sounds pretty handy.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I have a Galaxy Tab, about 7 inches. I like being able to get on the internet too. Lots and lots of free ebooks to choose from.


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

I'm late to the party, as usual, but thought I'd chime in. I have just a plain old Kindle -- not the earliest, but a couple of years old. I'd have to go to the Amazon website to tell you which version it is. Anyhow, the two most important features to me were that it is _only_ for reading, and that it is _not_ backlit. I spend way too much time on my laptop and android phone as it is, and at this point I think I have full blown ADHD from jumping around so much, ha ha. I love that when I am reading on my Kindle, when I get the itch to check my e-mail or go to a website I can't just easily give into the temptation. Well, not without getting out of my comfy chair, at any rate. I also wanted to be able to read it outside on nice warm sunny days, and wanted a screen that's just like reading on paper. It doesn't bother me that it's not backlit. If necessary I just use a lamp -- like with a book! I'm not even sure I know the difference between this one and the paperwhite, but I hope you get it, Tammy!
-- Eileen


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

thanks!! Ya, pretty certain I am getting it... lol 
I'll report in as soon as I figure out if I REALLY like it or not.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

ell I just got off my new treadmill. I walked a mile reading my original Nook. I have the touch screen one, but it doesn't turn the page as well as the push button one. So I can walk a pretty good pace for me and read. Makes the time go by without me noticing. I wouldn't trade it for anything.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

GOT it!  still need to play with it and get some books on it to figure out if I like it, but I'm pretty sure I will!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

TilliesMom said:


> GOT it!  still need to play with it and get some books on it to figure out if I like it, but I'm pretty sure I will!


:whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

My sweetie got me a paperwhite kindle for Christmas! Now I have to get use to the touchscreen. The hubby agonized over whether to get me the paperwhite or the fire. He decided that the fire would be a waste because I love my laptop and just need an e-reader with a backlight. I like it so far.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

morriscsps said:


> My sweetie got me a paperwhite kindle for Christmas! Now I have to get use to the touchscreen. The hubby agonized over whether to get me the paperwhite or the fire. He decided that the fire would be a waste because I love my laptop and just need an e-reader with a backlight. I like it so far.


Awesome!!! Once we figure it out, my husband said there's a way user can share books...!
I also wanted it just for reading... although the kids got Nook Color's for Christmas and I am seriously envying them... thinking I should have gotten one for myself!!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I like my Paperwhite so far. It is the grown-up equivalent of reading under the covers with a flashlight. lol!


----------



## Tia (Nov 28, 2012)

morriscsps said:


> I like my Paperwhite so far. It is the grown-up equivalent of reading under the covers with a flashlight. lol!


I would have to agree!


----------

